# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Tableau 2D Pointeurs VHDL

## rola12

Bonjour,s'il vous plait j'ai besoin d'aide,je veux faire un tableau de 2 dimensions en vhdl(j'utilise Xilinx),j'ai dj dclarer le tableau 

```

```

 et l je dois dfinir chaque lment de ce tableau,j'ai utilise la boucle for mais je trouve pas le rsultat que je veux,la seule solution et d'utiliser des pointeurs qui vont  chaque front d'horloge pointer sur (i,j) du tableau l'initialiser, et regarder la valeurs qu'on a  l'entre. Merci d'avance

----------

